# Fogging of front windshield on 1990 Audi V8



## asic00 (Aug 20, 2004)

I understand there is a spring that opens a door (when working correctly) that allows the interior of the vehicle to heat without fogging up the windows. My 1990 Audi V8 fogs the windows in the winter when I use the heat, but I have no loss of coolant, so I do not believe I have a problem with the heater core.
I understand I may be missing a spring that is to open a door when necessary when using the heating system. Is this true?? How hard is it, to replace this spring? Does anyone have step by step directions to replace this spring??
Thanks
Randy in Michigan


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Fogging of front windshield on 1990 Audi V8 (asic00)*

It is not hard to do. But I would buy a new spring as they become old and rust a little. You will need to lay on your back and look upwards at the evaporator assembly. If I remember correctly it helps to remove the lower panel. It was a while ago that I replaced one on a type 44.


----------



## asic00 (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi:
Thanks for the response! Would you mind if I called you re: more details on how to do this?
Thanks much!
Randy in Michigan


----------



## cjmiller (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: (asic00)*

stand on your head looking up in the passenger footwell. There is a plastic grate with light that needs to come out to access the flap.
http://members.aol.com/c1j1mil...Fresh air flap
gives more details and pdfs


----------

